# Good or Bad?



## Ellen91 (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi Everyone!

Can anyone tell me if this is a good package and what kind of lifestyle we could sustain on this sort of salary?

$400,000 base salary (USD) which translates to 1,469,200 UAE Dirham un-taxed
8 First Class tickets to and from home
Generous allowance (unstated as of yet) for high quality housing
Free University for me
A car
Free shipping of household items there and back
Purchase of furniture upon arrival
35 days vacation
Medical and Dental Benefits
End of service gratuity of 2 weeks salary for each year served (ex 1 year $15,342 USD, 2 years $30,684 USD and so on... we plan to stay for 5 years so $76,710 USD)


My husband and I recently got married and have a dog but no children and aren't planning on having them for a while. I'm still in school. He's been offered the job.

Thanks!

Ellen


----------



## basc (May 18, 2011)

I guess nobody has replied yet as they are all in shock.

Yes, that is a good package. 

(You can read the salary thread to get some perspective)


----------



## Ellen91 (Apr 19, 2012)

basc said:


> I guess nobody has replied yet as they are all in shock.
> 
> Yes, that is a good package.
> 
> (You can read the salary thread to get some perspective)




Thank You for replying!! I was beginning to worry because nobody was answering! I'm sorry I guess I'm just a little oblivious... Everyone tells me the cost of living over there is so inflated I was worried even that much wouldn't be enough. I'm trying to get some idea of what life will be like over there based on our income and also just in general.


----------



## Ellen91 (Apr 19, 2012)

basc said:


> I guess nobody has replied yet as they are all in shock.
> 
> Yes, that is a good package.
> 
> (You can read the salary thread to get some perspective)



I'm sorry to ask but is it good enough to buy a house in the city and maybe get some help?


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

I am not sure how much your earnings are back in LA (you mentioned in a different post). AD/Dubai is going to be considerably more expensive than New Orleans, it is more along the cost of living of NYC or SF, but that does not seem to me to be what you should be concerned about. 

You are not going to have anywhere near the comforts you are used to if you are in that type of tax bracket back home. I don't mean you cannot afford things with that salary (you can afford anything you want), I mean that this is not the USA and just having enough money will not make everything here be like it is at home.

Also be sure you understand US tax law, because the largest chuck of those earnings is taxable income.


----------



## Ellen91 (Apr 19, 2012)

This is what I understood about it... 

If you are a U.S. citizen working abroad, you may be able to minimize what you owe in U.S. income tax if you qualify for the foreign income exclusion. If you qualify, you may exclude up to $92,900 in foreign income from U.S. income tax liability in 2011. If you are married, your spouse is allowed an additional $92,900 exclusion. To qualify, you and your spouse must satisfy the following requirements:

You must reside in a foreign country for an entire tax year or for at least 330 days during a 12-month period
Your salary must be paid by a company or agency in your country of residence or by a U.S. company operating in that country

Also, only earned income--salaries, wages, and fringe benefits, plus allowances and expenses for housing--qualifies for the exclusion.

Although you may be subject to estate and gift taxes if you transfer property, no matter where that property is located. If you maintain a house in the United States, you may owe state income tax and local property tax... but that's not so bad.

Oh and I'm 20 and a liberal arts major so know very little about these things at this point... I probably should educate myself more but since I'm in the tax bracket below the U.S. poverty line with just a part time job (without my husband) it doesn't really knock out too much of my income.

Oh in reading more I've noticed now it's 95,100 per person in a couple 

Foreign Earned Income Exclusion

Beyond that the rules for independent contractors are very different.

Independent Contractor (Self-Employed) or Employee?


----------



## Sevenoaks1 (Mar 22, 2012)

Sounds a great package to me, but then we are coming over from England where we can work in Dubai tax free, i thought that it would be the same from the states....... However I am just learning about all this...... Still sounds a fabulous package.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

I am going to assume that if your husband earns that kind of money he has an accountant who does his taxes and will is explain everything about his tax liabilities. 

I will re-iterate, I would not be concerned about whether the salary is enough. If you are asking, you are not aware of how well off that type of money makes you. That is a salary in the top percent of USA income, there are people here in the UAE that earn 1000 dhs/month. There are many people supporting families on 30K including housing. At that level of income you are used to a certain level of comfort in the USA and there is no way to duplicate that level of comfort in the UAE. I don't mean to sound insulting, I am just being blunt. Even a home in the top of the housing market will not be put together as well as a nice home in the US. Lots of things you are used to being easy are not here, no matter what your income. Just be aware, it is not only about what you make.


----------



## Ellen91 (Apr 19, 2012)

I didn't mean to insult anyone earlier by asking my question. I simply did not know what practical life would be like there... So I'm trying to find out.

I disagreed with your statement about taxes because it was simply incorrect for my circumstances... However in others it could be very true. 

I'm very aware of how well off that salary makes you in the U.S. I was not raised by people who made that kind of salary... nor was my husband. I don't know about the UAE yet and that's precisely why I was asking. My husband has not always made this kind of money. He sacrificed a lot to gain the skills and experience necessary to do the job he does... his salary is hard won and well deserved. But no it's certainly not just about what you make... It never is in more senses than you implied.

I suppose I'm being a bit over-reactive toward your being blunt so sorry about that... but assuming I've always been extremely well off and chastising me for it when all I was seeking was advice was a bit off base.


----------



## Ellen91 (Apr 19, 2012)

Ah whatever... Maybe you were just being kind and trying to help naive me  Sorry if I offended you for whatever reason and thanks for the advice you tried to offer.


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

As a rule of thumb, take what you're earning at home and add 50%. That's the minimum you should be looking at.


----------



## Ellen91 (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks for the tip! It's just about 70% more... plus all the benefits that make up for expenses so I'm starting to think it really is a great deal.


----------



## nite (Apr 11, 2012)

You will be begging in the streets here with 400k + expenses! You need at least 1mm to make ends meet here.




J/K : ) Your good as gold as long as you don't go overboard on an exotic cars, LV, and handmade Patek watches, lol. It's very materialistic here, you just have to keep your bearing, stay humble and try to pocket as much as you can. Many people come here and get sucked in by the "the lifestyle" go on credit for Ferrari's and buy a villa, then some black swan occurs. By black swan I mean an unexpected event - sacked, debt bubble, war, real estate bubble, arrest for DUI, deportation, etc. Take advantage of the pay increase by investing, saving and living well, but not excessive. Read about local history, laws, etiquette and customs. Don't come here and propel the American stereotype. We have enough headwinds as it is. Enjoy Dubai! Lot's to do and many cool people. Most westerners are here to better their lives by sacrificing what is taken for granted at home like smiles on the streets, diverse mid range food options outside of malls, and certain freedoms. But everywhere is different and some adjustment time is to be expected.

Sorry for any grammar errors, I'm on mobile. 

What industry if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## basc (May 18, 2011)

If you are planning on coming for 5 years, you both should consider coming to Abu Dhabi and Dubai for a week and having a look around - it'll probably answer a lot more of your questions than these forums will. 

For UAE standards, you will have a very very good lifestyle on that salary, you just need to check out if Abu Dhabi suits you or not.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi 

I think that it could be summarized like this to assess whether or not is a good deal for you two. Please do not think only in terms of cash. It is tempting, but remember most expats come here to make some extra and then go back home.

a) In terms of earnings, you know how much more you are making + perks compared to US Vs stability of employment. You will need to factor GOOD the US income tax law as one of the posters mentioned. Your investments outside US fall under US law. Ask your hubby to check with a good accountant because if you end up paying a bit more even 10% or 15% that might not be a good idea. ( I m considering it is because you mentioned about 70% more on the wage)

He has to be comfortable with the new job and see where he can go in the future. I am betting you are not staying long term!!! like most expats

For example, I do not consider Dubai experience as something that will add great value in the future in my career when I return home because most people in my occupation in Canada have international experience. Of course it depends on your occupation, industry and other factors and he can tell better. What I am trying to say is that he needs to make an assessment. I am guessing he probably did.

b) 70% more is pretty good wage wise. If you folks figure the taxes and are ok living in a place where you might not get everything that you are used to get back in the US. You are good to go. I do not mean material stuff, but the convenience, mobility. For example if you fancy to go on the weekend to NY or chicago to do stuff you can do it right ? well you might not be able to do the same here due to the distance.

c) I noticed that you just got your degree right ? You are also ok in starting your career in the UAE ? something that your hubby and you should discuss in my view. If I were single and about to start a career with an opp in the UAE vs home, I would rule out UAE hands down as working exp in a developed country is important, but in this case you are married.

You are a couple. Sure thing money talks!!! I hope you two have a clear understanding of what's to come and be able to satisfy your needs here. That's all Good luck pour la venir !!!


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Ellen, you and you're husband are going to be fine. Like others have said, don't go overboard and don't get sucked into the Dubai way of materialism and trying to keep up with the idiots who are living off of credit and you will be fine.

All things considered, Dubai is about the same as Houston, TX. New York, Chicago, and Los Angelas are more expensive than Dubai. Being from Louisiana, you will be fine.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2012)

What I would like to know is what kind of job is getting him 400,000 USD? That would be really nice to know.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

addi said:


> What I would like to know is what kind of job is getting him 400,000 USD? That would be really nice to know.



can tell for banking

C level posts in the banking industry - starting @
Senior executive diretor or VP/ Senior Head


----------



## Ellen91 (Apr 19, 2012)

nite said:


> You will be begging in the streets here with 400k + expenses! You need at least 1mm to make ends meet here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks  We are generally pretty conservative and responsible and splurge only here and there. He's a private contractor with medical and military skills.


----------



## Ellen91 (Apr 19, 2012)

addi said:


> What I would like to know is what kind of job is getting him 400,000 USD? That would be really nice to know.


I don't think I'm supposed to say more about it than I already replied to the other poster. He's a private contractor with a special skill set... His job security is extremely reliable.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Ellen91 said:


> I don't think I'm supposed to say more about it than I already replied to the other poster. He's a private contractor with a special skill set.


 I think he asked about what kind of occupations are paying that kind of money not specifically to what he is doing.

I am not sure why the fuzz about the salary. There are several occupations that pay those kind of figures. The more specialized you are and the fewer who can do it voila you got the picture. You are on the side of low supply (few people with the skills) in a market where demands supersedes supply.

a Neuro surgeon can draw 1M USD or more for example in US, never in Canada , Idk for the other countries


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2012)

Canuck_Sens said:


> I think he asked about what kind of occupations are paying that kind of money not specifically to what he is doing.
> 
> I am not sure why the fuzz about the salary. There are several occupations that pay those kind of figures. The more specialized you are and the fewer who can do it voila you got the picture. You are on the side of low supply (few people with the skills) in a market where demands supersedes supply.
> 
> a Neuro surgeon can draw 1M USD or more for example in US, never in Canada , Idk for the other countries


Just wanted to say that, and I'm sure many of us feel the same way, I appreciate all your posts. They are really helpful and informative. Also they elaborate on what others post that some don't understand. I see your posts everywhere and again I really appreciate all the help you have given me and other people on this forum. I know I am new to the forum but I think I'm almost done reading it. Like the guy who finished the internet


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Ohh no I am flattered a thank you note that's very kind of your part.

If we meet, you can sure demonstrate your appreciation over a meal 
yeah I can be a freeloader too 

It is all good, if it is helping I am glad I contributed to make your life a bit easier.

hey where is that SMUG Emonticon ? I have the right to use it now :-j [ go on]



addi said:


> Just wanted to say that, I appreciate all your posts. They are really helpful and informative. Also they elaborate on what others post that some don't understand. I see your posts everywhere and again I really appreciate all the help you have given me and other people on this forum. I know I am new to the forum but I think I'm almost done reading it. Like the guy who finished the internet


----------

